# Bonsai Wood Store!



## Izzy-

That's pretty sick.
Thank you from sharing, although it seems more like you're advertising. . lol


----------



## Acro

Nope not advertising, just showing something I thought was cool. I've seen people looking for them often enough in the wtb/raok section. 

I've often thought of getting one for my tanks but I'm not ready to pay those prices! Besides using one, I'd like to get one just to figure out how they are made. Then I'd go into mass production and make some mad money!


----------



## Sub1117

Woah woah woah, sweet find. I've been looking for something along the lines of this. Thanks a ton!


----------



## holoublahee

Yessssss!!!!!


----------



## Knotyoureality

Nice to see these get re-purposed for aquatic use, though I'm not terribly impressed by the form of most of these; the branched areas are all too tight and small without enough branched extensions off the main trunk. Then again, it's not like masterpiece bonsai are going to end up on the brush pile all that often, and it's exactly these sort of mass produced mediocre forms that would be readily available to supply an ongoing market.


----------



## Acro

As far as I'm aware, they are not dead bonsai trees. I think they are made from roots and have been put together to form the bonsai shape. 
Check out this link and read post #11 and #12. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=590569


----------



## devilduck

I've heard those don't last long submerged, they eventually rot and fall apart. Anyone try these?


----------



## Jace

Those look like algae magnets


----------



## lamiskool

Ive had mine up and running for over a year and it still looks brand new. Check out my journal if you want to see it. And how is it an algae magnet as opposed to other dw/rocks??? The wood actually does not have any algae on it as opposed to other dw ive had lol


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Whoa, I didn't think these existed? I wish I knew about this sooner, and here I am glueing and cutting driftwood like a fool.

Hey skool, what page has the driftwood?


----------



## lamiskool

FlyingHellFish said:


> Whoa, I didn't think these existed? I wish I knew about this sooner, and here I am glueing and cutting driftwood like a fool.
> 
> Hey skool, what page has the driftwood?


U mean on my journal? I believe page 13 onwards I have a few updates of the bonsai wood tank.


----------



## jeffro_d

Nice! I looked high and low for driftwood finding only pieces I had to cut, shape, glue and eventually throw away because I screwed it up! Lol. Good find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Acro

jeffro_d, 
Post up if you buy one and let us know about your experiences. I'm curious if it's any good.


----------



## lamiskool

Heres a pic of mine, been up and running for almost a year and still going strong


----------



## Acro

Is that from the website I posted?


----------



## lamiskool

Almost 100% positive its the same person that owns that website and I am 100% sure it is the same type of bonsai tree. I bought it when that guy uswd to sell it on this site


----------



## BeastMaster

I got one! I boiled mine & it survived! Soaking now & waiting for buces to attach to canopy. I found the site thru another forum (TAPS). Really like that you have choices on different shapes and sizes. The only issue I might have is the color contrast of the wood and filler(?). Makes for unnatural contrast boundaries. With mine, I'm going to attempt a struggling survivor look w/B micrantha. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster

lamiskool said:


> Almost 100% positive its the same person that owns that website and I am 100% sure it is the same type of bonsai tree. I bought it when that guy uswd to sell it on this site



I emailed him thru his website. Name is Khanh and he used to sell on TPT.



Acro said:


> As far as I'm aware, they are not dead bonsai trees. I think they are made from roots and have been put together to form the bonsai shape.



Trunks are made out of SaTung driftwood and manzanita driftwood, branches/canopy are out of bone driftwood (Google it). They are melded together w/ something called puredriftwood oil/fine wood mixture. 
It is recommended that the DW be soaked 5-7 days instead of boiling to water log & leach tannins. Prolonged boiling can damage the piece. (I did one hour boils 2x, my piece is fine). :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kntry

I wish I would have seen these last year at this time.


----------



## Acro

BeastMaster said:


> Trunks are made out of SaTung driftwood and manzanita driftwood, branches/canopy are out of bone driftwood (Google it). They are melded together w/ something called puredriftwood oil/fine wood mixture.
> It is recommended that the DW be soaked 5-7 days instead of boiling to water log & leach tannins. Prolonged boiling can damage the piece. (I did one hour boils 2x, my piece is fine).


Wow, thanks for all the info! Where did you find out so much? Any idea how they get the wood pieces to stick to the rocks on the "Driftwood Bonsai on Rock"?

It seems I will have to try one out after all! 
Now I've just got to start saving to pay for one!


----------



## BeastMaster

Acro said:


> Wow, thanks for all the info! Where did you find out so much? Any idea how they get the wood pieces to stick to the rocks on the "Driftwood Bonsai on Rock"?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I will have to try one out after all!
> 
> Now I've just got to start saving to pay for one!



Go to the website & email him. I'm sure he'll be will to share that info bout the bonsai on rock. Good luck with your DW when you get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe

You can go to your local bonsai stores and ask for a dead bonsai. they might give it to you for free lol.


----------



## Acro

AlanLe said:


> You can go to your local bonsai stores and ask for a dead bonsai. they might give it to you for free lol.


Local Bonsai store? I'd love to have a local bonsai store around the block, but I don't think I've ever lived anywhere near a bonsai store. Do you have a local bonsai store near you? That would be amazing!

I think bonsai stores are rather rare, thus, most people buy their aquarium bonsai from sellers like the link I gave in the first post and from sellers in the classified section on this website.


----------



## AlanLe

Acro said:


> Local Bonsai store? I'd love to have a local bonsai store around the block, but I don't think I've ever lived anywhere near a bonsai store. Do you have a local bonsai store near you? That would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I think bonsai stores are rather rare, thus, most people buy their aquarium bonsai from sellers like the link I gave in the first post and from sellers in the classified section on this website.



You can yelp it. Local nursery places also carry bonsai and other plants. They are happy to give it away the dead stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Hey Beastmaster, 

What kind of bonsai would work for the aquarium? I have a dead bonsai tree that looks like the picture you posted, it's been nearly a year and it's just sitting around not rotting or anything.

Before I toss it, how can I tell if the bonsai is ready for the aquarium? I'm going to soak this thing first.


----------



## BeastMaster

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey Beastmaster,
> 
> What kind of bonsai would work for the aquarium? I have a dead bonsai tree that looks like the picture you posted, it's been nearly a year and it's just sitting around not rotting or anything.
> 
> Before I toss it, how can I tell if the bonsai is ready for the aquarium? I'm going to soak this thing first.



The bonsai tree that I have is constructed of different types of driftwood. It's not a bonsai tree that died. The driftwood types that make up my bonsai tree are safe for aquarium use, not sure if the species of stunted tree your bonsai was is aquarium safe. Maybe you could post a pic and or a discription of the kind of tree species it was so that other more knowledgable TPT members can ID and provide info on compatability with fish and water submersion. Is the bark still attached? May have issues with bark and tannins if so? :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

